# Adding Auto Climate Control to 2012 Cruze Eco



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Folks,

I'm trying to determine which parts I'll need for adding the automatic climate control functionality to my 2012 Cruze Eco.

I know i'll need 

PN# 95017057 
HVAC Temperature Control Panelnew, w/auto temp cntrl w/o heated seats

But what else will i need?

Will I need either of these?


22796545HVAC Control Modulemulti media w/o wireless
22797218HVAC Control Modulemulti media w/wireless


Thanks in advance for any hints.

--John


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I want to add autoclimate control to my diesel. I've looked into it a little. You are going to have to add a cabin air temp sensor, possibly change the sun load/ambient light sensor, possibly add an outlet vent temp sensor and probably get all the computers reflashed with the new software. 


-Brad


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

^this. Once you fork over money for the parts, you have to fork over money for a dealership to unlock the features. Just swapping from your 12 4 speed fan to the 13 6 speed fan is a dealership visit so you might as well throw that into the mix too. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

This is probably more trouble than its worth. Multiple systems would require reprogramming as even the vehicle settings have more options when you have auto climate control. If you really want auto climate control probably easier to take that couple grand burning a hole in your pocket and use it as a down payment to trade for an LTZ cruze.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

It's too shitty of a system to waste your time on, save your money.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Sunline Fan said:


> It's too shitty of a system to waste your time on, save your money.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I would have said that, but figured I would leave that up to someone with an LTZ.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

For gits and shiggles, I'm having my part's friend price it out for me. 

Seem to have found most of what is needed, so I'm getting it priced and getting the cost of the computer programming.

I had a few "features" i wanted to add, and if I can get all the computer work done at the same time, it *might* make sense.

I'll post back here on what I find.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Getting further on this. Techline says it can be done. I'm just getting a finalized parts list and costs, i'll post when i have them.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm interested in this. I wonder if you could also add heated seats using the factory stock locations this way? So swap stock cloth for stock leather front seats with seat warmers and the climate control module with one that has the heated seats buttons and program at the dealership. All depends on how much it costs. If I could swap and program for $500 (after selling stock cloth front seats), I think leather and heated seats using the stock factory controls would be a nice upgrade.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

For programming, I'm looking at CAD $122 + tax. 

Just confirming the parts list required and their prices. Also confirming if I could roll a couple different feature addition programming into one session.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow, I never came back and updated this thread. Sorry all.

Another member recently asked me about this, and actually I'll post the PM response here as it answers what happened:

---

I really wish I was able to actually do this project. Thus far, after alot of pushing at my dealership and GM, noone will give me a straight answer of either a) what parts are required and what software update I need to the car firmware to do this or b) whether it'll even work.

I even enlisted help of our GM rep on the forum. While she helped a bit in atleast getting the parts manager at my dealership to take me seriously, still didn't get anything accomplished.

The excuse I ended up getting is that the GM system will not give them the info, as my car is an Eco, so it never came with it. I was told if I could find a 2012 LTZ (which comes with those features) VIN #, Maybe they could locate the appropriate parts list. But then they still wouldn't know what to do software wise.

I know they are able to get details if your trim level supports it: IE. I looked into TPMS, and they said I just needed to get the sensors and a software flash. 

But the consensus I got from the experience is that GM doesn't want you to change anything outside the norms, even though its a completely modular system. 

---

Are there any other users on this forum that are interested in making these kind of changes and we could re-open this can of worms? I know atleast one.

I'd be willing to start poking GM again.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

nybble said:


> But then they still wouldn't know what to do software wise.


If anyone's interested in taking this any further, that's what I'd focus on. I'd guess that the Eco has a special flash for computers. And the Climate Control also has a flash. But there's nothing "in the system" for a Eco with Climate Control. One route would be to get a copy of both flashes, reverse engineer it, take bits and parts of both and but it back into a custom flash. The parts and wiring would be child's play in comparison.

The alternative is to build your own Climate Control system. If you used GM panels and stuff, it would look "stock" with all the custom stuff behind the dash. But trying to engineer that from scratch is another challenge.

At some point one has to ask if it might make more sense to bolt some Eco parts on a Cruze that already has Climate Control.


----------

